# Can crying and shouting after transfer cause it not to work



## Claire37 (Apr 10, 2013)

I feel sick, I was happy yesterday having had two day 3 embryos put back but last night my husband and I had a really horrible argument (about putting the rubbish out would you believe!) and I was shouting, I even lashed out at him and then started crying. Could this have ruined our chances? It's hard to stay positive now as I feel we have blown it and I know I need to snap out of it because more negativity and stress is definitely not you going to help!


----------



## JFizz (Oct 16, 2012)

Sorry you are feeling rubbish  , I know that feeling. I watched a you tube video during the two week wait and it said if doing cartwheels etc etc could stop you getting pregnant once the egg is fertilised wouldn't  they just get rid of the morning after pill and tell people to do that! My opinion is that if the embryo is strong enough it will work, if there are problems it won't there is not much you can do to effect it. Of course you should try to take it easy but I doubt that has that much impact. Try not to worry, if you manage to go through IVF without crying or shouting at some point I don't think you are human. Xx


----------



## Claire37 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you so much. I know we are all on edge and a bit stressed around this time but it was a very emotional argument with anger and that's what's worried me. I will just have to remain positive and hope we still have a chance! x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

you do know they don't have ears yet? even if they did they couldn't hear you....  

it's normal to feel all over the place i expect your trigger shot is wearing off... the 2ww is a really emotional time partly because of the hormonal stuff and partly because of the emotional aspects. 

when i was pregnant DH took over all the messy jobs bless him. 

you still have every chance! people have babies in war zones, a little shouting doesn't stop you getting pregnant or they'd recommend it as a morning-after treatment and there'd be screaming teenagers all over the place....

good luck!


----------



## FLC2013 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi, Claire - I agree with all the other posters here. I can't imagine what has happened will have the slightest bearing on whether you get your BFP. We all spend so much time trying to help - what we eat, what we do, controlling our moods - but honestly I think so much of that is because of our need to feeling we are doing something, anything to control our own destiny rather than because it will actually help.

I have my own trauma to share. Literally 45 minutes after my transfer, I had a really heavy fall - slipped on the steps coming out of the tube station, went down like a sack of spuds. It happened so quickly I didn't even have time to put my arms out to break my fall, it really shook me up and I have ended up with some corking bruises. 

As you can imagine, I was distraught, bit DH picked me up, dusted me down and gave me a hug. We were on our way our post transfer acupuncture, and when I got there I told the therapist what had happened and was so lovely and reassuring, explaining that in reality, there is very little you can do to affect implantation.

We'll find out whether she was right or not soon enough - OTD is on Wednesday! Eek!


----------



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

I just wanted to reassure you. I have had a lot of treatment, see my signature. I used to be soooooo paranoid about everything. Anyway, I had a shock natural pregnancy after we stopped IVF. The week before I found out I was pregnant was the worst week of my life, I won't go into it, but picture lots of rows, crying, sobbing on the floor unable to move, coupled with drinking to much alcohol, doing lots of exercise (I was even doing the. Plank and sit-ups), eating all the wrong things and not taking any vitamins. Honestly, a row with your husband about putting the rubbish out isn't going to have made any difference to out the outcome of the cycle. Stop worrying about it and try and distract yourself. Good luck xxx


----------



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

Lol gold bunny, there are screaming teenagers all over the place, they are just not doing it to prevent pregnancy


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Just another vote for the "absolutely made no negative effect" - loving the comments about cartwheels and morning after pills.

I think in reality the embryo is going to do what it wants to do and it's really safely snuggled in your womb at the moment. It's so small and has so much cushioning that it is being really well protected.

Don't beat yourself up xxx


----------



## Claire37 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone, I really appreciate your support and comments, some of which have actually cheered me up and made me laugh!! It does sound funny, worrying about an argument about putting out the rubbish when you read it like that, it sounds so silly but as with all these arguments, it's never really about that, it's how it starts but the irrationality of it all and going ballistic crazy is down to hormones and the stress we are under going through ivf (this is our last go). Anyway, thanks again ladies and I wish all of you at a similar stage all the very best xx


----------

